# Ebi Envy



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

My fluval ebi has been running for over a year now, but the last few months it hasn't looked it's best. Perfect time for a rescape after seeing all the beautiful nano cubes, floras and Ebis! Let me know what you think!

*Tank:*
Fluval Ebi 8 Gallon

*Lighting:*
2 x 13W Fluval Ebi Light

*Filtration*
Stock Ebi Nano Filter
Elite mini (temporary to help with cloudiness)

*Substrate:*
ADA Amazonia
Fluval Stratum

*Hardscape:*
Manzanita
River Pebbles
Dearly departed Nerite (shell)

*Flora:*
Bacopa
Reineckii Rosaelia
Staurogyne Repens
Marsilea ______
Duckweed
Salvinia ______
Frogbit
Mermaid Weed
Pogostemon Erectus
Blyxa Japonica
Pogostemon Helferi
*
Fauna: *(out of action for now)
Amano Shrimp
Gold White Clouds
Ember Tetras


-------------

*Dosing:*
Excel
Flourish
Potassium
Nitrogen
Iron
Prime

-------------

*FEB. 01 .12*










*ARRIL. 15 .12*









*FEB. 01 .12*






























CHEERS!

-------

The tank is experiencing an ammonia spike at the moment so all the inhabitants are elsewhere. Last reading was 0.50 ppm. Only added about 3 - 4 cups worth of ADA so hopefully things will be back to normal soon. 

------------------

What does everyone think of the wood? It was bigger than I thought it would be. At first I tried it vertically, but it just didn't look right. I like how there is a mini cave for the shrimp.

Never had any moss either so maybe some for the wood? Also thinking of adding some of those thinner twisted branches at the back right corner. Perhaps arching over the top? Thoughts?

If anyone had tips on how to use Staurogene Repens as a carpet please share. I've never had a carpet plant before. The stems like to float up! Thank you Bien for the wonderful plants.

I'm loving the clover-like Marisilea. I'm not sure what kind this is. 

Would like thoughts on what plant to put in the right back corner. I'm looking for something fluffy, but not Cabomba.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! Very nice setup. I love the marsilea in that corner. It looks like minuta but could be a larger variety, not sure. 

Are you planning to add branches in addition to the stump? I like it the way it is, maybe tie some moss on top of the stump with fish lines.


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice! that wood looks epic


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking of adding a few of the branches so it arches over the top starting from the bottom right. Maybe some moss hanging over it? 

I have seen someone gluing s.repens on driftwood. I was thinking of trying that.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Usually when Marsilea species are grown submersed, their leaves take on a single rounded shape. I only see one of those. If that plant is truly submersed-grown and has been for a while, then it may be M. quadrifolia based on the fact that most of the leaves are still clover-like. That being said, are you supplementing CO2 at all?

It looks too tall to be M. minuta (at least based on my experience), but I'm not familiar w/ the Ebi lighting setup.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice!! Here's my EBI, It's only been up for about a month.  It's got some moss, ferns, anubias, floaters, a load of cherry shrimp, some CRS/CBS, and an oto. Still letting things fill out before I do a real scape.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

ItsDubC said:


> Usually when Marsilea species are grown submersed, their leaves take on a single rounded shape. I only see one of those. If that plant is truly submersed-grown and has been for a while, then it may be M. quadrifolia based on the fact that most of the leaves are still clover-like. That being said, are you supplementing CO2 at all?
> 
> It looks too tall to be M. minuta (at least based on my experience), but I'm not familiar w/ the Ebi lighting setup.


Thanks for the info. I got this from someone who has had it growing in the tank a bit now. I'm thinking it may be quadrifolia then. I'm just posing excel? Is that not enough?



DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Nice!! Here's my EBI, It's only been up for about a month.  It's got some moss, ferns, anubias, floaters, a load of cherry shrimp, some CRS/CBS, and an oto. Still letting things fill out before I do a real scape.


I like it. I want to make my tank more jungly and lush. Are you fertilizing? What's your routine like?


Cheers.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

atom said:


> Thanks for the info. I got this from someone who has had it growing in the tank a bit now. I'm thinking it may be quadrifolia then. I'm just posing excel? Is that not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing 8 pumps from a rootmedic onestep bottle once a week and 3 mls each of macros/micros green thumb aquatics fertilizer 2 times a week. I'm doing lots of experimenting but so far things seem to be growing great. 10 hour photoperiod, 2 x13 watt fluval stock lights. Other than a little GSA and spirogyra most algae has been kept to a minimum. I'm contemplating paintball Co2, I have everything but a c02 tank, but have erred away from it for my CRS/CBS breeding purposes.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got one of these On the way. Can't wait to set it up. Yours looks great it gives me some ideas.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> I'm doing 8 pumps from a rootmedic onestep bottle once a week and 3 mls each of macros/micros green thumb aquatics fertilizer 2 times a week. I'm doing lots of experimenting but so far things seem to be growing great. 10 hour photoperiod, 2 x13 watt fluval stock lights. Other than a little GSA and spirogyra most algae has been kept to a minimum. I'm contemplating paintball Co2, I have everything but a c02 tank, but have erred away from it for my CRS/CBS breeding purposes.



Thanks. Never heard of rootmedic. I guess it's working quite well for you. Do you dose excel in place of Co2?


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

atom said:


> Thanks. Never heard of rootmedic. I guess it's working quite well for you. Do you dose excel in place of Co2?


Rootmedic and green thumb aquatics can both be found on the forums, they have great ferts. Nice and simplified.

As far as excel, I haven't really dosed it much at all. I'm a little worried it will kill my weeping moss or harm the shrimp, the fact that is smells a little like bleach doesn't ease my mind lol.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Rootmedic and green thumb aquatics can both be found on the forums, they have great ferts. Nice and simplified.
> 
> As far as excel, I haven't really dosed it much at all. I'm a little worried it will kill my weeping moss or harm the shrimp, the fact that is smells a little like bleach doesn't ease my mind lol.


Is it easier to measure than sachem products? Sometimes I find their dosages confusing. I'll check them out thanks.

I don't mind the smell excel. I hate prime though.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Updated Photo.

Added the white clouds back into their home and also some narrow leaf java fern and a few more S. Repens.










Closer view of wood. Stuck some S. Repens into the crevices. Hoping it will grow.
Does anyone know if shrimp will eat the white slime off of the wood? I really don't want to have to take it out and scrub it every time.










I'm thinking of adding some Rotala rotundifolia to hide the filter and heater, but I'm afraid I won't have enough space.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I had white slime growing on my driftwood while my tank cycled. As soon as the cherry shrimp went in, they started gobbling up the stuff and the driftwood is pristine now.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Most likely fungal spores, yes shrimps love it


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

how did u get it so lush i have the flora with the co2 and all my plants died also did you have to add another bag of substrate i am thinking about doing it


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

It's lush because it's freshly replanted . Trust me, it didn't look like this 2 weeks ago after a year of running this tank. I did have nice growth for about 6 - 8 months into this tank, but things seem to die on me after that.

I will keep you updated if it stays this way. 

Yes I did add more substrate. The pack included just wasn't enough. I'm mixing ada and fluval right now.

How long has your tank been running?


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

atom said:


> Thanks for the info. I got this from someone who has had it growing in the tank a bit now. I'm thinking it may be quadrifolia then. I'm just posing excel? Is that not enough?


Marsilea species don't really need CO2. The only reason I asked is because I have read that they have a higher tendency to sprout more emersed-growth leaves when CO2 is highly available in the water (as it is in the air during emersed growth).

Love the S. repens btw. I just got a Finnex 4 as a gift and that is one of the plants I will be looking to put in it.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

The white slimy stuff coming out of the the wood seems to have transferred onto some of my plants and also on the glass? Is this fungus? Bacterial bloom? 

My shrimp don't seem to be eating it either.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

FEB 07.12

Added Rotala Rotundifolia and Marimo Balls.









I've had Manzanita before and I know the white slime is normal, but some of this stuff is now on my plants too. I can scrub the wood, but not the plants. Any sugggestions?


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes the white slim is totally normal just about all wood will get a little bit of it for the first few days of week. Then its gone. It's just bio slime it hurts no one. I just manually remove it during WC and it soon goes away.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it normal for it to attach itself to the glass and plants too?


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Weird that your shrimp wont eat it, and you say the tank is about a year old? At this point I've no idea since I only see it on driftwood in a newly set up tank, then it dies off and/or shrimp eat it all up.

edit: Oh right, you rescaped the whole thing at the start of the month. That'll teach me not to read properly.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, the tank is over a year, but the wood is new. My amano and cherries don't show any interest in it at all. Too well fed? Maybe I need a nerite snail or something.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have never seen anything eat this stuff. Once it goes away they might keep it under control. I have had this white film get to be 2 inches thick it looked like jelly so yuk. a few weeks later it was gone never to be seen again. So don't worry. I use to scrub the wood with salt that kind of helped. But I know it goes away and dose no harm so I Leave it.


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

asof right now its been running for about 6 to 8 months im just about to rescape it i have some wendtii that are in the way and just got a piece of driftwood also i have a 50\50 bulb at about 10w is that enough or do i need more with the java fern and somre more plants on the way


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

supergreeneye said:


> asof right now its been running for about 6 to 8 months im just about to rescape it i have some wendtii that are in the way and just got a piece of driftwood also i have a 50\50 bulb at about 10w is that enough or do i need more with the java fern and somre more plants on the way


Java fern is pretty tolerate of lowlight 10w would be alright, but not sure about your other plants. Are you running a flora? You could use the stock light and your 10 for at total of 23w and that would open up more options.


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

the stock light broke and i dont have any money for a new one


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is really awesome! One of the best looking ebis I've seen


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

supergreeneye said:


> the stock light broke and i dont have any money for a new one


Have you tried contacting Fluval? It's got a 2 year warranty. Cheers.



dragonsong93 said:


> This is really awesome! One of the best looking ebis I've seen


Thanks! I'm really happy with how it's looking now.


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

thankx ill try that


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

how often do u add the fill the co2 deffuser


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Update!

*ARRIL. 15 .12*









Got some lovely new plants to try out in this tank, but I'm not sure how well they will do with excel and medium light.

Added: Pogostemon helferi, pogstemon erectus, mermaid weed and blyxa japonica. 

I hear the downoi will melt with excel and needs high light. Can anyone confirm? I'm loving the Blyxa and how it sways slightly with the current. Hoping it will grow so I can move some into my other tanks. The mermaid weed and erectus are a bit shriveled up right now so hopefully they will perk up soon once they are acclimated.

The Stuarogyne is filling out nicely. I'm loving this plant and the marsilea is a slow grower, but adds a unique touch.

Moved in some ember tetras a few months ago and they haven't coloured up as bright as I would like.


----------

